# Shocked and rinsed water back in the Well.



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone else do this on a yearly bases. I heard its good for the Well. I always do it when installing a new well pump, but that was it. 

Anyway did my first 1 today. You want to talk about some nasty water coming out of the well tank. Pure orange and brown. I never seen anything like it. Letting it sit over night and going back to flush out.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

In some cases it can help with poor water quality and plugged well screens. But it should be done with caution, and the system must be flushed well after it's shocked.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> In some cases it can help with poor water quality and plugged well screens. But it should be done with caution, and the system must be flushed well after it's shocked.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Done with caution because all the chit that breaks down and come out?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Done with caution because all the chit that breaks down and come out?


Yeah cause u don't want the pump screen to clog or a check valve to get stuck open.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If it that bad, then I would blow out the well, esp when the pump is being replaced.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> If it that bad, then I would blow out the well, esp when the pump is being replaced.


Shocking the well is plenty. If there's yield issues then the well needs to be redeveloped or drilled deeper 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Shocking the well is plenty. If there's yield issues then the well needs to be redeveloped or drilled deeper
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Shocking the well will not remove the hard cruds that been built up in the casing. Blowing out well with air compressor will do the job without using any harmful chemicals and no 'hazard' waste pumping/dumping on ground.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Shocking the well will not remove the hard cruds that been built up in the casing. Blowing out well with air compressor will do the job without using any harmful chemicals and no 'hazard' waste pumping/dumping on ground.


IMO blowing out the well is pointless unless the yeild has been effected by the build up. A lot of times chemicals still need to be used. The only time that crud will effect yield is that if the casing is screened on the bottom and that crud has restricted flow through the screen. All the cased wells here aren't screened, so we don't have to worry about a screen clogging up.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Shocking the well will kill any bacteria + break down iron. It kills any bugs floating on the top of the water in the well. 
Chlorine wont effect anything if dun right.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Shocking the well will kill any bacteria + break down iron. It kills any bugs floating on the top of the water in the well.
> Chlorine wont effect anything if dun right.


Yep, exactly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yep, exactly
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Yes, after the well get blown out, then chlorine.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here it is law

Any time you tamper with the well you have to shock it afterwards

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> Shocking the well will kill any bacteria + break down iron. It kills any bugs floating on the top of the water in the well.
> Chlorine wont effect anything if dun right.


Actually not true. Certain precipitates when chlorinated can produce carcinogenic substances and in the case of hydrogen sulfide in the source water other problems.

I've shocked many wells but the best course is to have the well driller to flush well with source water, shock the well and wait the 24 hrs and take a sample of the raw pumped water. DO NOT provide this water to the household yet! Test first and filter accordingly and sterilize either by chemical, ozone, UV or RO. Filter to less than one micron first and foremost.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Miguel said:


> Actually not true. Certain precipitates when chlorinated can produce carcinogenic substances and in the case of hydrogen sulfide in the source water other problems.
> 
> I've shocked many wells but the best course is to have the well driller to flush well with source water, shock the well and wait the 24 hrs and take a sample of the raw pumped water. DO NOT provide this water to the household yet! Test first and filter accordingly and sterilize either by chemical, ozone, UV or RO. Filter to less than one micron first and foremost.


In the worse case 

I had to lye the well

This gets rid of everything

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Miguel said:


> Actually not true. Certain precipitates when chlorinated can produce carcinogenic substances and in the case of hydrogen sulfide in the source water other problems.
> 
> I've shocked many wells but the best course is to have the well driller to flush well with source water, shock the well and wait the 24 hrs and take a sample of the raw pumped water. DO NOT provide this water to the household yet! Test first and filter accordingly and sterilize either by chemical, ozone, UV or RO. Filter to less than one micron first and foremost.


Only 3 ways to kill bacteria. Boiled water, UV light, and Chlorination.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nano filtration also removes bacteria from the water, but that is extremely expensive.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Whenever a chlorination system is used to treat well water a carbon block filter should be installed after the chlorinator and the contact tank to remove excess chlorine and any byproducts produced from the chlorine reacting with various substances.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

